# Kontakt 4, registry hack "overrideInstPreloadSize" from 6kb to 2.5 and lower



## carlinus (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, I signed an account just to share this information to all of you working with kontakt 4 (will of course work with older versions)
and have switched to ssd drives. I´ve been a constant visitor to the forum for a couple of years but have had no need to sign an account before. 

The lowest preload buffer size in kontakt 4 is 6kb, when i started up my new ssd drive a couple of days ago, an ozc solid 3 120gb, i thought ok, lets try it out with the lowest preload settings. 

Im currently doing a score for a couple of disney shorts so i´m working with a pretty vast amount of kontakt instances and other vst´s spread across a 5 comp fxt setup. 

Im still on 32bit/xp because I find it hard to find the time to switch to 64/7, and cant risk my current working setup to NOT work with a new system.

To my greatest expectations i was able to load 6 full kontakt instances locally running lass + all my other stuff. The memory impact compared to 60kb preload made a huge different ( very much unloadable by a few gb´s) and i was able to work with my entire project without any glitches with the soundcard set to a 256 samplerate. 

The disk indicator hardly moved so I thought, there must be a way to decrease the preload buffer manually, and there is. 

HKEY_users-->S-1-5-21-->Software-->native instruments-->kontakt 4-->

Change the value of "overrideInstPreloadSize" for example to 900, that gives you 
approximately 2.5kb in preload buffer. 

My project was still running smooth, and the disk indicator started to move a little bit more. The impact on the memory going from 6kb to 2.5kb really makes a big difference and the amazing thing is that disk is able to deal with it.

My ssd drive currently only works at half the speed because my one only 16x pci-e port is occupied by my gpu. I don´t know how low I am able to go with the preload buffer size, probably at least to 1kb, with another motherboard and running the disk at 500Mb/s read/write instead of 200 something we are talking decimals in preload buffer size and still running a stable smooth real-time system.

Working with a fxt 64/bit system with say 5 comp 24 gig ram each, I cannot even see that there is limit to what you are able to fit. 

Old 7200 And 10 000 rpm drives can hardly handle 60kb with the more advanced libraries. 

In and instant I went from 64bit anxiety to a flawless 32bit invironment working with kontakt 4, locally with a 2.5 preload buffer. 

In my work this revolutionize everything, no more careful planing not to kill your hard-drive performance headroom. It really doesn't matter of you are on a 64bit system when the hard-drive is the true bottleneck villain.


I hope this little reghack will help somebody else the way it helped me! But first
you need to get yourself a ssd drive, preferable a 6gb/s one.


----------



## diggler (Jul 31, 2011)

32 bit works great for me to I like to use Jbridge to maximise my available ram gives me another gig to use. SSD is so expensive but worth every penny when it comes to speed.


----------



## johnhamilton (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful Carlinus, Thanks for sharing!


----------

